# Internet connections offshore?



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

What do you cruising sailboat guys do for internet access ? We are really getting the old sailboat fever again, now that the house is just about completed. One of our problems is that we really need internet access every day or so. It's tied to our income. 
What's the latest and greatest for a boat? I haven't looked into the technology for over a year now, figure someone must be coming up with some solutions for cruisers who need to stay in touch via internet.
Or do you all just use wi-fi when you get to a port?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

*It been a while I done this*

I used two ways last time I was out on a boat for any length of time.

First, I have a regular wireless card like we use in the house. If I close enough, I know a few "Hotspots" to connect to and will try to anchor in that area.  Normally a Hotspot is not a secure inet connection, but, a firewall usually keep me safe. Totally free if you find a connection. Many Web-Sites for locating hotspots for a particular area. Try a "Search" for "internet hotspots" without the quotes. The link is just for example;

https://selfcare.hotspot.t-mobile.com/locations/viewLocationMap.do

Second, I have a Cell Phone that Best Buy had a cable so it connect to my computer. I can use a "Net-Zero" access number for the area and have a slow dial-up connection. This not totally free as you charged your regular cell phone rates as if you were talking to someone.

The difference of #1 and #2;
#1 you have to be close enough to the hotspot to make a connection.

#2 you have to be close enough for the cell phone to work (make a connection). Many times I have used the cell phone to connect and it work until I see building begin to sink on the horizon.

My next setup I am looking at the wireless inet cards that basically connect to the Cell Phone Towers. This seems to be getting common (which may or may not make it cheaper). But, I assume it work like my above #2 approach and not sure of costs. I been browsing around and may use Verizon (Not sure). I guess they all work the same.

I also looking at using my HF ham radio to connect. I not up on all of this, as far as what all I need. So, if it similar to a cell phone, I know it "line of sight" transmission, but, may get a little further out than a cell phone or wireless inet card.

Also, the HF radio may be able to connect to a satellite (I really not sure). I know years ago I was able to talk to some of the NASA guys playing "Spaceman" when they were in range. Just a quick; "This is cool" and then I cleared off so others could do the same.

So, a ham radio may be another option that "May" be as good as a satellite phone (I just need to learn more). But, you do have to have an FCC license for that. 

I looked at those "Satellite Phones" but, that is expensive and I not want to go there unless some specific cruise I make would dictate this approach.

This about all I know for now and hope this summer to know more facts on the "Ham".


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Gringos...once outside of the coastal USA...any solution to getting internet access at sea is quite expensive. The KVH type dishes remain the only practical solution since Globalstar SatPhones are unreliable and Iridium is slow and very costly. In the T&C you may also be to get cell phone air cards to provide access when you are near Provo...but I wouldn't count on it elsewhere in T&C. 
I think most cruisers these days are waiting till they hit the harbors for wifi access or internet cafes both of which are a generally available. 
If you just need TEXT email...you can get it via SSB/Pactor setup or use Iridium.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

For coastal cruising in the US, I've connected with my Verizon card up to 6 miles offshore along the Florida coast.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Gryzio-

Using a cellular phone as a modem to dial up to an ISP like netzero is a big mistake. They charge you airtime for that... and it is really slow. You'd be much better off getting a data plan and using the high-speed data network capabilities of the phone instead. While it is a little more expensive, it is a lot faster most of the time and often more reliable.

HF/MF ham radio can't connect to the internet per se... they can connect to dedicated email gateways, but not the actual internet generally-so no websurfing from an SSB or Ham connection.

Satellite phones generally charge by the data packet-per megabyte, rather than the flat fee available with most cellular phone data packages, so it adds up really quickly.

WiFi hotspots give you the fastest connection generally, but have the most limited coverage.

*Best solutions:
*
If you're cruising relatively near civilization, then an unlimited cellular data package would probably be the best way to go. A Bluetooth equipped cell phone and laptop are probably the best combination. An "aircard" generally requires a second cellular account/line and is more expensive and without significant speed advantages over a good 3G cell phone. Coverage by some of the networks extends out 20-30 miles or more along the coastline, especially if you use a mast mounted external cellular antenna.

If you're going to be marina hopping, and don't want the monthly cost of a cellular data plan, then WiFi is the way to go. Get an decent 6-9 dB gain patch antenna with about a 90˚ coverage area, and then use it to increase the range at which you can get decent WiFi coverage. I've setup WiFi networks using 18 dB gain parabolic grid antennae with a range over 4 miles... and used the flat panel antennae for ranges up to a mile. 90˚ of coverage will allow for some boat movement and swing.


----------



## GySgt (Jun 11, 2007)

*Here is a recipie*

First, start with the EnGenius USB adapter which retails for $50. This little black box works well due to it's 200 milliwatt power output (compared to a laptop internal device which only transmits in the 35-50 milliwatt range). The EnGenius hooks in to your USB port with the supplied USB cable and a small rubber duck style antenna threads on to the adapter. 
While this device by itself may allow you to connect to a near by signal, but I also recommend getting an external antenna to mount somewhere outside on your boat.

Having tried multiple antennas, I think I would recommend something in the 8 to 10 decibel range. The db rating of the antenna describes the manner in which the antenna broadcasts its signal and at an 8 to 10 db rating, you are just about middle of the road.

The higher you mount you antenna, the better signal strength you will get, but for practical purposes, just mounting it outside at deck level is usually sufficient.

To connect the antenna to the USB adapter, you will need an antenna cable. These are custom made to the length you specify. The longer the cable, the less power you will have transmitting. Runs over about 40 feet are on the edge of requiring signal amplification or regeneration, so keep your cable length as short as possible. 
Also, make sure you have the proper ends on your cable. For the above setup, you need a male N type on one end and a RP-SMA fitting on the other. Talk to your dealer to ensure you get the right ends! 
Finally there is the installation. The adapter comes with a CD that is used to install the proper driver on your computer. As for the antenna and cable, hopefully common sense will prevail here and you will not mount your antenna inside the swing radius of your wind generator or something else equally inadvisable. 
Good luck and happy surfing.


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes, I knew the Cell Phone was not the best idea. Usually I would check and send e-mail as Netzero is slow, and more slow around larger towns it seemed, as more people be on-line.

I do like the hotspots, but, have to be pretty close.

Well, I was hoping the old Ham Radio be an option.  I was telling a woman friend I may be able to get my Web-Cam going and she see from the boat just like she was there. 

Thanks SD now I have a few things to look into more. 

All the new technology can be fun, but, figuring it out, puts a strain on my brain. 



sailingdog said:


> Gryzio-
> 
> Using a cellular phone as a modem to dial up to an ISP like netzero is a big mistake. They charge you airtime for that... and it is really slow. You'd be much better off getting a data plan and using the high-speed data network capabilities of the phone instead. While it is a little more expensive, it is a lot faster most of the time and often more reliable.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

So, what I think I am reading here is that there isn't some easy way to have internet while offshore? We don't even have cell phone coverage from one island to the next half the time here, so that's probably not a way to go. All the internet WiFi type networks are clustered in the towns, which are few and far between, so that's not much help.

I wonder what the research vessels are using. They must need tons of bandwidth for the scientists onboard.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

If your willing to spend about $50 a month what Pbzeer suggested is a great idea and works well.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sure there is... you can have internet almost anywhere on the planet... the problem is doing so at a reasonable cost. If you can afford a gyro-stabilized satellite dish and two-way broadband internet, you can have it anywhere you want... the equipment will set you back $4,000 or so, and the monthy charges will kill you, but you can do it. 



2Gringos said:


> So, what I think I am reading here is that there isn't some easy way to have internet while offshore? We don't even have cell phone coverage from one island to the next half the time here, so that's probably not a way to go. All the internet WiFi type networks are clustered in the towns, which are few and far between, so that's not much help.
> 
> I wonder what the research vessels are using. They must need tons of bandwidth for the scientists onboard.


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

I'll second the recommendation for the verizon data card, at least for coastal cruising. I've used it from the Chesapeake to South Carolina on the ICW. I've almost always had internet access, mostly dsl fast. Although, North Carolina connections were often dial up speed. I pay $60 a month.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision
http://nautib.blogspot.com


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

*Hey 2Gringos*

Nice blog. 
I am not sure that what works for internet access on the ICW will work down there in the TCIs or other islands. Maybe you should ask some owner's of those floating condominiums what they use.
Regarding Provo, we visited there some 8 or 9 years ago and stayed at the Beaches resort for about a week. We had much more fun when we got off the 'campus' and explored the island by cab and rental car. It is a unique place. Did you check out the little hill on the south side of the island where shipwrecked sailors etched their names in the stone while waiting for a mast to appear over the horizon? I am sure you have been there.
When we took a cab ride over to the conch farm the driver gave us some insight into the views of the locals. They were pretty unhappy with all the interlopers especially the Haitians who sneak in on those rickety boats. The interlopers will work for less than the locals want to get which drives the pay scale down. In fact, Beaches which was (is) Jamaican owned had housing on premesis for all the hotel staff who were brought in from Jamaica and I would assume were also paid accordingly. I wonder how that inter island prejudice is playing out today?
One other happy memory was (of course) when getting off the campus and renting a 4 WD vehicle we drove to the western shore along what you could call a road but that would not describe it very well. You needed the 4WD to get over a rather large hump in the 'road' if you wanted to reach the deserted beach. You must have been there as well.
It is 25 degrees F in NY right now.


----------



## JeffreySiegel (Jun 8, 2007)

We have a high gain WiFi antenna and a cellular amp. I've been using internet while underway, offshore, and in the Bahamas for 5 years now. A couple of magazines have written about our experiences and a couple of companies have given me products to test while underway.

Over the 5 years, open WiFi routers have been harder and harder to find. I've also grown used to having an internet connection while underway. WiFi doesn't lend itself toward that.

The good news is that as open WiFi hotspots have disappeared, cellular has picked up the ball. On our last trip between Florida and Maine, we had continuous internet connectivity during every mile except for 25 nm on the Pungo-Alligator Canal. We still used WiFi when we stayed at the occasional marina or when we could swipe it at anchor - but it is getting hard to find it for free. Many marinas are deciding that they can make an extra $10 by offering WiFi. Sigh.

Offshore - the amp allowed us to keep a couple of bars of connectivity 20 nm off the NC coast and 10-20 nm offshore other places. It's really nice having the internet to play with when doing an offshore overnight passage. It helps you stay awake by writing emails, receiving them, watching the NOAA sites, etc. The hours just fly by (like they do when I'm reading posts on here!). I don't know if I could ever go back to listening to NOAA weather on the VHF...waiting for my area to loop back around. Instead, I have a favorite on my phone that gives me the text of the latest NOAA broadcast for wherever I want. I've woken up, gotten the latest weather while still in bed, and went back to sleep because we weren't moving based on the forecast. That's sweet.

For the Bahamas, WiFi is about the only thing. There are a couple of Abacos companies that have reasonable priced service and we found that it worked really well.

Now many of the cellular towers are getting upgraded to 3G speeds. I tested it outside Boston a couple of months ago and got 700k - 1mb speeds from the phone. That will change things providing near-DSL speeds from the phone.

One very cool thing about the latest phones (like the AT&T Tilt) is that it has 3G and WiFi radios. It allows you to directly connect to an amp for long range. It then creates a mini hotspot inside your boat over WiFi - allowing you to connect your laptop to the phone up at the helm where the amp is located. A Bluetooth headset allows you to answer the phone away from the actual device too for voice calls.

Things are really coming together for coastal connectivity.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I would like to add here that while you can't use the Pactor modem and your HF radio for more than text e-mail, you *can* use it to receive weatherfax and GRIB file data, which is then resolved on your computer on board.

I am debating the utility of having a satphone aboard in addition to a HF/SSB rig. It's a lot of money for the ability to make a call...and isn't long-term cruising in part about getting away from it all? I have to wonder if HF/SSB, VHF, EPIRB, flares and of course, WiFi in marinas and cellphones in coastal places isn't in itself quite enough by way of attracting attention.


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

Freesail99 said:


> If your willing to spend about $50 a month what Pbzeer suggested is a great idea and works well.


But he was talking about coastal cruising the US. I can't ever see me doing that. I am about as far north right now as I ever want to be.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

2Gringos said:


> But he was talking about coastal cruising the US. I can't ever see me doing that. I am about as far north right now as I ever want to be.


If your on your boat where ever you may be and your cell phone works or has "bars" what Pbzeer suggested will work. If not and you still want internet your boat you are looking at a very costly $$$$$$$ system.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

2gringos...The solution you are looking for entails a kvh or similar satellite system which will set you back $4-5 grand. Then there are monthly or message charges.
Unlimited monthly access at the slowest speed of 128kbs...is $995!! There are other service speeds and options but this is the cheapest! 
Still interested?


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

2Gringos said:


> But he was talking about coastal cruising the US. I can't ever see me doing that. I am about as far north right now as I ever want to be.


The biggest mistake my country has made in my lifetime was not "adopting" T&C as a Canadian dependancy. What the hell were we thinking???

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turks_and_Caicos


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

2G's, Cam had it right when he said I


> think most cruisers these days are waiting till they hit the harbors for wifi access or internet cafes both of which are a generally available.


Both myself and my traveling companion are dependent on the internet for some portion of our income. The solution, upload jobs when able, download when finished and able. Surprisingly, what used to take all day to do now only takes a couple hours, leaving more time for enjoying the cruising life.

I don't trust internet cafes for the most part, but they are readily available everywhere. Cell phone plans tend to be pricey. I was spending $70/month for the basic international service plus $ 0.59 per minute for calls to the states or within the country I'm in. That's before I discovered Yahoo voice and Skyper (if that's the name) to name a few. At $.01 per minute to call the states it's the best deal around. I haven't tried accessing the internet provider through Yahoo, but, then again, if I have wifi connection, why log onto an ISP?


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

Valiente,
I read the wikipedia link....not bad. But there are a number of errors in it. Don't take that all as gospel.
Just some of the ones I spotted:

Kew Town on North Caicos is no way anything like a capital of the Caicos.

The locals do not talk about being part of Canada, the only issue is when to go ahead with independence from the UK. The only things I have seen or heard in the six years I have been coming here about being annexed by Canada has been stuff written by Canadians. Not by the TCI. So I think that may be wishful thinking on the Canadians part.
(of course we hope TCI does NOT join Canada, or ever become a part of a large nation. If it does, we will leave)


There are over 40 islands, so saying there are "over 20" is a bit misleading.

etc. etc.

We do meet a lot of Canadians here. Especially French Canadians. Also Brits, of course, and a few Aussies and Kiwis. Surprisingly enough, we only have met maybe a dozen other Americans who live here. I read somewhere that there were something like 300 US Citizens who were resident here, out of an Anglo expat population that totalled around 2,000.

The Haitians are a whole different story.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification. I know that the topic was first raised in Canada about 20 years ago, but I have no clue now whether it was a T&C "initiative" or some sort of trial balloon proposed by travel agencies, for all I know.

I do know that T&C's popularity (or any knowledge at all) dates from that time period and continues to the present.

There's a lot of pluses to having an ambiguous status as a semi-demi-colony. The locals should consider this carefully. Ask someone from Hong Kong, maybe!

Oh, and you don't have to be a member of Wikipedia to alter or edit the text. Just hit the "Edit" link on the right hand side of each paragraph and correct away. If you are wrong, some pedantic person will rewrite it anyway.


----------



## Sailpilot (Dec 1, 2004)

PBzeer said:


> For coastal cruising in the US, I've connected with my Verizon card up to 6 miles offshore along the Florida coast.


Verizon is great off the Florida coast. With an optional antenna that plugs into the top of the card you can almost double that distance offshore. I have watched internet TV and day-traded stock around 10 miles offshore (light wind and only 2knots boatspeed). Verizon is good for 1.2mbs consistently.


----------



## sab30 (Oct 11, 2006)

Not sure if I can post a link but Im trying to get feedback on this items that keeps appearing on Ebay promoting up to 6 mile marine WIFI. Anybody considered this or have any feedback...

6 mi 10 km Extended Range Free Marine WiFi +12dBi model - (eBay.ca item 110341379100 end time 21-Feb-09 06:14:28 EST)


----------



## lynger1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi i feell sorry for you in the us
I use wireless broad band in australia all arond the coast work up to 5 Nml
USB roamer with external antanna cost is $49 p/m and when iam leaving boat i take this home and use it on my home net work spped is Up to 3.6Mbps not bad and international roaming
just vissit link for info ptus.com.au


----------



## sailing320 (Jul 5, 2007)

Is there any way to extend your Verizon wireless card range?


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

surf here: ActiveCaptain - Going Mobile - Mobile Phones Series


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Sab-
You'd have to poke around and see if that unit is competitive in terms of price and reliability. The strongest Wifi radios I've heard of are 600mW, so that 500mW unit is near the top. The higher power ratings they mention are "ERP" effective radiated power, which is the radio multiplied by the gain of the antenna. Also respectable numbers but be aware that Wifi is regulated differently in each nation, you may be allowed 100 watts ERP or only one watt ERP, and there's also some variation in which channels are allowed.

Seems like a nice package, overall. Putting the radio and antenna together with a short antenna cord, and using a longer USB cord (there are limits to that too) to connect to the computer, is the best way to boost overall performance.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

As with most things in sailing, the further you get offshore and away from civilization, the more equipment and skill you need to keep from slipping back into the Dark Ages. Very far offshore you can still communicate via CW, you can still send/receive email messages over Pactor, receive weather information via wxfax or even from satellites directly, get AIS messages from other ships, etc - but you have to have the equipment and expertise to do those things, and most people don't have a clue. Most of it is not that expensive, but none of it is really plug-and-play either. The world's increasing reliance on broadband digital communications means that there is less and less support for these "old fashioned" ways of doing things, yet they are the only things that work far away from civilization.

Self-reliance is not always expensive, but it is also rarely easy.

In my opinion, anyone who wants to be a skilled operator should know how to .. Psk31, CW, SSB/Voice, Pactor, HF Fax, RTTY, Wi-fi, Dialup modem, Packet radio, WxFax, Navtex, Marine VHF, CB radio/Voice, Amateur radio VHF/UHF Voice, Wireless broadband, Cellular Voice, SMS, AM/FM/FM2, EPIRB/GPS, etc, etc .. as needed and on demand. Your life may someday depend on it, and you hope your seamanship is such that you never need it.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

wind_magic said:


> As with most things in sailing, the further you get offshore and away from civilization, the more equipment and skill you need to keep from slipping back into the Dark Ages. Very far offshore you can still communicate via CW, you can still send/receive email messages over Pactor, receive weather information via wxfax or even from satellites directly, get AIS messages from other ships, etc - but you have to have the equipment and expertise to do those things, and most people don't have a clue. Most of it is not that expensive, but none of it is really plug-and-play either. The world's increasing reliance on broadband digital communications means that there is less and less support for these "old fashioned" ways of doing things, yet they are the only things that work far away from civilization.
> 
> *Self-reliance *is not always expensive, but it is also rarely easy.
> 
> In my opinion, anyone who wants to be a skilled operator should know how to .. Psk31, CW, SSB/Voice, Pactor, HF Fax, RTTY, Wi-fi, Dialup modem, Packet radio, WxFax, Navtex, Marine VHF, CB radio/Voice, Amateur radio VHF/UHF Voice, Wireless broadband, Cellular Voice, SMS, AM/FM/FM2, EPIRB/GPS, etc, etc .. as needed and on demand. Your life may someday depend on it, and you hope your seamanship is such that you never need it.


If that is what you call "Self Reliance" my opinion is that you should always remain firmly tied to the dock (By your T-1 cable). If you are under the delusion that all your electronic gismos will save your life when you get in over your head a thousand miles from shore you are setting yourself up for a very big disappointment.

Personally, if I couldn't survive without talking to my mother or my broker daily, or could not bear to miss the latest episode of 24, I would just stay home.

I am no Luddite. I use a computer, obviously, and find tools like Google Earth and GPS Maps very helpful in planning. Part of the final preparation for offshore, however, is always to put the computer in its waterproof case and stow it.

For me, 90% of the reason for going to sea is to get away from all the bad news and stress that comes from the overwhelming stream of information that is part of life in today's world. Free of those distractions our lives are improved dramatically.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

vega1860 said:


> If that is what you call "Self Reliance" my opinion is that you should always remain firmly tied to the dock (By your T-1 cable). If you are under the delusion that all your electronic gismos will save your life when you get in over your head a thousand miles from shore you are setting yourself up for a very big disappointment.
> 
> Personally, if I couldn't survive without talking to my mother or my broker daily, or could not bear to miss the latest episode of 24, I would just stay home.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, Vega.

Had you read anything I've ever written before, or even paid attention to the last line in my post where I said seamanship comes first, you'd know that I would never suggest anyone rely on electronics. We're always one lightning strike away from losing all of those gadgets, they are all a luxury, but they are a nice luxury when you have them.

Try to chill out, you're among friends, and this isn't sailing anarchy.


----------



## sab30 (Oct 11, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> Sab-
> You'd have to poke around and see if that unit is competitive in terms of price and reliability. The strongest Wifi radios I've heard of are 600mW, so that 500mW unit is near the top. The higher power ratings they mention are "ERP" effective radiated power, which is the radio multiplied by the gain of the antenna. Also respectable numbers but be aware that Wifi is regulated differently in each nation, you may be allowed 100 watts ERP or only one watt ERP, and there's also some variation in which channels are allowed.
> 
> Seems like a nice package, overall. Putting the radio and antenna together with a short antenna cord, and using a longer USB cord (there are limits to that too) to connect to the computer, is the best way to boost overall performance.


Thanks..I guess we are trying to solve the problem of being on the mooring ball in sight of the marina wifi or in our case usually the slip is so far down the dock that reception is spotty at best. We use Skype quite a bit so just looking for that "boost" close to shore. I figured up to 6mi would cover than no problem as realistically we are usually within 2mi.

Reviews seem to be good but I will keep poking around. Just wondering if there was any first hand reviews from somoone that may be using this setup.

Cheers...


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

wind_magic said:


> Welcome to the forum, Vega.
> 
> Had you read anything I've ever written before, or even paid attention to the last line in my post where I said seamanship comes first, you'd know that I would never suggest anyone rely on electronics. We're always one lightning strike away from losing all of those gadgets, they are all a luxury, but they are a nice luxury when you have them.
> 
> Try to chill out, you're among friends, and this isn't sailing anarchy.


Thank you for the welcome. I have been posting here since December 2006, although I have not been as prolific as you having been at sea and/or without internet access for much of that time.

I have, in fact, read several of your posts and took the opportunity to scan through the most recent 300 or so of them just now. Have you read any of mine?

I didn't mean to sound hostile or critical in any way. Just presenting my opinion which is: You are quite correct that you cannot buy enough electronics to substitute for good seamanship. My post was directed more at the board in general than at you personally.

I am quite well chilled, thank you; Retired, cruising and at this moment in Seattle with snow threatening it is too cold to ride my bicycle to the boat show.


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

*WiFi*

I am no expert here, but, I couldn't help but notice that the sponsor banner that was above this page was for WiFi link (Buy Wireless antenna,WiFi Antenna,2.4Ghz 5Ghz Wlan Antenna,RF connector,RF pigtail cable,Lightning Protector,802.11 a/b/g, Omni ,panel ,yagi ,Grid antenna). I went to their page and noticed several hi-gain antennas for modest prices. It might be worth a look (I have no connection to this company).


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

vega1860 said:


> Thank you for the welcome. I have been posting here since December 2006, although I have not been as prolific as you having been at sea and/or without internet access for much of that time.
> 
> I have, in fact, read several of your posts and took the opportunity to scan through the most recent 300 or so of them just now. Have you read any of mine?
> 
> ...


Look Vega, if you think you can use your offshore sailing experience to back up what you say here on Sailnet and that I'm going to just listen to what you have to say just because you know what you are talking about, well .. yeah, that's exactly right.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

vega1860 said:


> For me, 90% of the reason for going to sea is to get away from all the bad news and stress that comes from the overwhelming stream of information that is part of life in today's world. Free of those distractions our lives are improved dramatically.


I agree entirely. While I intend, upon going offshore, on having the fairly standard SSB/Pactor data capacity (primarily for GRIB files, light e-mail, and cruiser nets), I doubt I will get a satphone at this stage, nor will I have a TV. "DVD Night" will exist, as a treat, dependent on the amps we've made via wind and sun.

Other than that, I don't see a compelling reason to stay in touch beyond whatever is necessary to keep my school-age son current with his land-based schoolwork. And I'm pretty sure most of that can wait for internet cafes ashore.

At anchor, WiFi is usually available casually, to update our mail and to update virus definitions/patches (something I would do before bringing the "ship's laptop" ashore to some cafe/hotspot, anyway), as is cellphone rentals or "minutes buying". If it isn't, I'm OK with that. We're sailing.

BBC World Service will be mainstay for my news fix. Aside from having packages of Practical Sailor/Ocean Navigator couriered to me a few times a year, I'll have to trade paperbacks or rely on PDFs of my favourite books to occupy me when I'm not reading boat repair manual and spec sheets!


----------



## iamtheric (Dec 25, 2008)

i had sattelite internet once, it averaged 5kbps, not too long ago either. some internet by microwave beam can give you a little bit of freedom though.


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

No to all of that. I wanted to know if anyone was aware of any reliable, affordable way of maintaining an internet connection while offshore.

Nothing to do with navigation. Everything to do with earning a living.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

2Gringos -- I've read some of your blog of the last couple of years. Good stuff.

There are lots of answers above but few questions. Let's ask some questions first and then explore the possible answers.

What do you mean by an internet connection? Do you need to be able to surf the 'net to do research? Do you only need e-mail connectivity? Do you need FTP? In an average month (or time period of your choice) how much data do you send back and forth, including FTP and web pages if applicable.

Do you expect to really be at sea for extended periods of time, or simply going from one isolated or semi-isolated spot to the next? Is electrical power an issue? If you are anchorage hopping, how long do you think you would stay in one spot before moving on?

I currently use a mix of WiFi, cellular air/data-card, and HF radio (ham and marine) for e-mail and Internet access. In the past I have used satellite phones and Inmarsat. There are pluses and minuses to all, with a heavy dose of economics sprinkled in there.


----------



## helenwiley (Jan 1, 2006)

We have AT&T unlimited wireless. We could watch netflix at anchor and check weather, etc. It was fantastic. Then AT&T said that were cancelling the contract and we would have 5G max per month or be charge $.40 a mb for overage. 5g is enough for checking email with no graphics. 

The USB modem worked fine and there are newer ones coming along all the time. I have been told Virgin Atlantic offers internet access and doesn't require a 2 year contract. That may be worth investigating.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Helen, last I knew VA was using Sprint's older network, possibly the Nextel network, which has much slower data speeds and much less capacity than the one you get with a "Sprint" contract. There's a reason VA charges so much less than Sprint, caveat emptor.


----------



## hawaiisun (Aug 8, 2010)

*internet in Bahamas and caribbean*

I am relatively new here and have searched the internet up and down for specific info regarding internet in the Bahamas and further along. We have a 13 year old who will need to be in "school" and internet is necessary. If I have one of those high power wifi antennas, can I generally pickup internet when in port in the bahamas? I'm not that worried about while we're on the move, but, for instance, is there wifi in West End, Green turtle cay, Whale cay, etc?


----------

